# Speedoshop



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

hello everybody ,..i am dan from canada and we will move over in valencia maybe end of september or start of october ,.my wife is senior human resources consultant and my i have my own business ,..i fix/ repair instrument clusters ,navigation systems ,instrumentation for cars ,...etc ,..
i like to know if is any needs in our fields ,..in special on mine , because i will be the one who have to start working asap ,..
i start learning basics in spanish ,..and i will progress more there ..
anybody working in HR consulting ...
please let us know ,..thanks a lot dan


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please read just about every single post in the past 6 months. We are looking at 30% unemployment here within the next 18 months and worse among the immigrants. 

I wish you well - this is a post I have now added three times today. 

Remember you only need one lucky break - I hope you get it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I'd translate something from a quality Swedish expat paper "Sydkusten" 

Unemployment among non-European immigrants has increased from 17 to 64%(sic) 

In times of crisis, immigrants/expats are the most vulnerable and the first to lose their job. Without a work contract they cannot renew their residence permits. Many are lacking paperwork and are thus not entitled to any form of benefit and whilst they were warmly welcomed in the boom years for the Spanish construction industry now they are without rights and with the only viable alternative to return home. 

There then follows another whole page of similarly depressing reading backed up by statistics and FACTS (normally missing from ENglish-language papers!) 

Is there work? Yes, there will always be some. Remember you ONLY need one lucky break. ONE.


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck to you. I didn't quite understand the post and thought you wanted to come to Spain to open a shop selling swimming trunks!! Speedos are not the fashion statement they used to be. Hope you get some positive advice - I can't imagine work would be falling at your feet and you may struggle if you don't have some finance behind you. Maybe working in a city where Sat Navs are everywhere and possibly try getting in via the Expat Bars etc. Word of mouth can spread pretty quickly although I doubt it would spread enough to make you a living. Your wife is also going to find it difficult if she doesnt speak Spanish fluently especially in that line of work.

My experience of the big city life in Spain is very different to my times in the South. I haven't been to Valencia but I guess the principles are the same. Without Spanish language it's going to be almost impossible. People in the cities don't have time to humour non Spanish speaking expats and they can sometimes be quite rude about it. I would try and get your wife to scour firm where you are now that have Spanish offices - once she is set up then you have a chance and you may find work. I would be worried about coming over when neither of you have work. The fact that you need to work almost straight away suggests there arent lots of dollars to cushion the move for 6 months.

Are you flexible with your location in Spain or is Valencia your final choice?


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

*PS i know Valencia isn't in the south*

Just re-read my post and it doesnt sound right. Oh well!!:confused2:


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

*hello,...*



mcginlay said:


> Good luck to you. I didn't quite understand the post and thought you wanted to come to Spain to open a shop selling swimming trunks!! Speedos are not the fashion statement they used to be. Hope you get some positive advice - I can't imagine work would be falling at your feet and you may struggle if you don't have some finance behind you. Maybe working in a city where Sat Navs are everywhere and possibly try getting in via the Expat Bars etc. Word of mouth can spread pretty quickly although I doubt it would spread enough to make you a living. Your wife is also going to find it difficult if she doesnt speak Spanish fluently especially in that line of work.
> 
> My experience of the big city life in Spain is very different to my times in the South. I haven't been to Valencia but I guess the principles are the same. Without Spanish language it's going to be almost impossible. People in the cities don't have time to humour non Spanish speaking expats and they can sometimes be quite rude about it. I would try and get your wife to scour firm where you are now that have Spanish offices - once she is set up then you have a chance and you may find work. I would be worried about coming over when neither of you have work. The fact that you need to work almost straight away suggests there arent lots of dollars to cushion the move for 6 months.
> 
> Are you flexible with your location in Spain or is Valencia your final choice?


hello,..thanks for answering,..first ,..i do not sale speedo ,..i repair electronics ,..in special instrument clusters ,.dashboard ,..navigation system ,..gauges,..most of the electronic problem in the clusters ,..reprogramming ,..etc,<snip>is my website,..
second ,..we have around 3500.00 euros budget per month,..for around 1 and half year,..
third ,..yes we really like to be close to the coast ,..and we read a lot about valencia,..but if you have any suggestions ,..please do so ,..thanks in advance for that ,..
anyway,..please contact me if you have any advice 
regards dan


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

gtaontario said:


> hello,..thanks for answering,..first ,..i do not sale speedo ,..i repair electronics ,..in special instrument clusters ,.dashboard ,..navigation system ,..gauges,..most of the electronic problem in the clusters ,..reprogramming ,..etc <snip>is my website,..
> second ,..we have around 3500.00 euros budget per month,..for around 1 and half year,..
> third ,..yes we really like to be close to the coast ,..and we read a lot about valencia,..but if you have any suggestions ,..please do so ,..thanks in advance for that ,..
> anyway,..please contact me if you have any advice
> regards dan



Hi,

I hunted high and low to find a company to fix the speedo on my Porsche, the Kilometer trip reading packed up. I did a Google and came up with a company in the US that did it for $135.00. Luckily for me I had friend’s traveling to the US on holiday so they dropped it off and picked it up. Point is, there is a requirement I believe for this type of work but you need to get your self advertised, I'm sure Xtreme could help there plus get your self around all the car dealers. I believe, as everyone has, or will tell you Spain is not in good shape at the moment but if your budget is around Euros 3500.00 a month for a year and a half you should be ok. Who knows, along the way you might find something else to do. As Jo will tell you don't burn your bridges just in case. If you make it and my speedo packs up again I'll be in touch. Best of luck.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Good luck to you. I didn't quite understand the post and thought you wanted to come to Spain to open a shop selling swimming trunks!! Speedos are not the fashion statement they used to be. Hope you get some positive advice - I can't imagine work would be falling at your feet and you may struggle if you don't have some finance behind you. Maybe working in a city where Sat Navs are everywhere and possibly try getting in via the Expat Bars etc. Word of mouth can spread pretty quickly although I doubt it would spread enough to make you a living. Your wife is also going to find it difficult if she doesnt speak Spanish fluently especially in that line of work.
> 
> My experience of the big city life in Spain is very different to my times in the South. I haven't been to Valencia but I guess the principles are the same. Without Spanish language it's going to be almost impossible. People in the cities don't have time to humour non Spanish speaking expats and they can sometimes be quite rude about it. I would try and get your wife to scour firm where you are now that have Spanish offices - once she is set up then you have a chance and you may find work. I would be worried about coming over when neither of you have work. The fact that you need to work almost straight away suggests there arent lots of dollars to cushion the move for 6 months.
> 
> Are you flexible with your location in Spain or is Valencia your final choice?


 Im sorry - I know yesterday we ended up discussing at length, the need to reply to posts using our experiences etc and not being too flippant! but this was sooooooo funny mginlay! I also thought it was someone looking for swimming trunks and specifically speedos when I saw the title of the post! ..... ha ha ha ha excellent!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Please read just about every single post in the past 6 months. We are looking at 30% unemployment here within the next 18 months and worse among the immigrants.
> 
> I wish you well - this is a post I have now added three times today.
> 
> ...


Steve ..... just thinking, the employment question comes up time and time again and even seems to getting more frequent! I know we need to keep new threads open and working - but any articles / quotes / figures relating to employment (or rather unemployment) couldnt we copy those into a new sticky ?? that way we could direct people to reading that in addition to answering them directly ? often if you direct people to reading previous posts on the subject - the original subject thread may have had nothing relating to employment at all (if you understand what I mean) and therfore makes them hard to find.

just a thought


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

decgraham said:


> there is a requirement I believe for this type of work but you need to get your self advertised, I'm sure Xtreme could help there


XTreme could help there!


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

HI I am also a Canadian and have been living in Madrid for over a year now. 

Do you have work contracts? If not, it is extremely complicated to get residency as Canada does not have an agreement with Spain. Getting work contract is how you can get a residency status but seeing the unemployement rate... Spanish companies are not willing to spend extra money to hire a non-spaniard especially if they can find someone within the country to fullfill the job. Seeing as you have a pretty good budget, I suggest you go there and try to see how things work out for you in your field; basically, doing it as a side job. 

Valencia is a gorgeous city and you are going to love it there... quite the different feel of lifestyle from TO! Best of luck in your journey and let us know how things work out for you. 

mely :wave:


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

decgraham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hunted high and low to find a company to fix the speedo on my Porsche, the Kilometer trip reading packed up. I did a Google and came up with a company in the US that did it for $135.00. Luckily for me I had friend’s traveling to the US on holiday so they dropped it off and picked it up. Point is, there is a requirement I believe for this type of work but you need to get your self advertised, I'm sure Xtreme could help there plus get your self around all the car dealers. I believe, as everyone has, or will tell you Spain is not in good shape at the moment but if your budget is around Euros 3500.00 a month for a year and a half you should be ok. Who knows, along the way you might find something else to do. As Jo will tell you don't burn your bridges just in case. If you make it and my speedo packs up again I'll be in touch. Best of luck.


thanks for responding ,..you can reach me at [email protected] or 001 416 939 3533 
regards dan


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

Mely said:


> HI I am also a Canadian and have been living in Madrid for over a year now.
> 
> Do you have work contracts? If not, it is extremely complicated to get residency as Canada does not have an agreement with Spain. Getting work contract is how you can get a residency status but seeing the unemployement rate... Spanish companies are not willing to spend extra money to hire a non-spaniard especially if they can find someone within the country to fullfill the job. Seeing as you have a pretty good budget, I suggest you go there and try to see how things work out for you in your field; basically, doing it as a side job.
> 
> ...


hello,..thanks for advice ,..anyway we have double citizenship,..we are canadian and romanian to,..which in this case will used the romanian citizenship because romania is part of the ue ,..
my wife she may get the chance to work from spain by computer ,..on contracts ,.she is very good in what she is doing and mostly she can go back any time or get same work on the projects ,..
thanks again dan ,and maybe will see you there,.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Just re-read my post and it doesnt sound right. Oh well!!:confused2:


Lol...I know exactly what you mean. My english is getting worse as the years roll on.


----------



## rajagiri3 (Jun 18, 2009)

welcomeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

rajagiri3 said:


> welcomeeeeeeeeee


Ok. :welcome:. There you go


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ok. :welcome:. There you go


thank you chica ,..for your greetings,..


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

gtaontario said:


> thank you chica ,..for your greetings,..


Sorry. That was meant for rajagirl3. Wierd or what??!!

Anyway. This is for you :welcome: to the forum. I'm sure you will spend many a happy hour on here


----------

